# How Do I Login In MySQL Query Browser?



## Bob_Binky

I keep getting the Error Number 2003

Could not connect to the specified instance

MySQL Error Number 2003
Can't Connect to MySQL server on localhost (10061)

If you want to check the network connection, please click the Ping Button

Pinging localhost
Reply from 127.0.0.1: Time = 0ms TTL = 128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: Time = 0ms TTL = 128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: Time = 0ms TTL = 128



I user "localhost" as my Service host

I even tried setting the username as root


I disabled my Firewall and uninstalled my anti-viruses...


MySQL Server is running but shuts down due to inactivity from time to time I think...


Additional details I can give:

Im using --- 
Vista Home Premium 32bit
MySQL 5.0
MySQL GUI TOOLS 5.0 
MySQL Connector ODBC 5.1.5


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

I would like to make sure that you can connect to your mysql server. I would recommend going on through the the root terminal, or command prompt in windows. Go in through root and make sure that it works. 

I would also make sure that you have the user that you are trying to connect with actually in your system.

Cheers!


----------



## Bob_Binky

I can login now but I have a new problem...

I cant create a table in MySQL Query Browser....I cant find the optopn to create table


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

This is an easy one. you just type:


Code:


create table

I might recommend that you have a look at the documentation to refresh your memory on some of these basic terms.

Cheers!


----------

